# Reloading Rifle Cartridges



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

*Do you reload for your rifles?*​
Yes3782.22%No817.78%


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

How many of you reload your own rifle ammo?

If so what rounds?

Over the course of 45 years I have loaded for, shot and hunted with the:

218 Bee

223

22-250

243

6MM Remington

256 Win Mag

257 Roberts

25-06 Remington

270 Winchester

7MM Remington Mag

7X57 (7MM Mauser)

30/30

300 Winchester Mag

As an old coot now I regret not having a 308 till last year and never hunting with it much. Also I never owned a 30-06. I also owned a 25/35 as a kid, but never reloaded for it.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> Also I never owned a 30-06.


 :eyeroll:

And you call yourself an American! (joke) :fiddle:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Other than 22LR I'm down to one rifle, a 308 and yes I reload for that. I also reload for my son's 243.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

2 - .223's - 55 gr. Nosler BT
1 - .243 - 95 gr. Hornady SST
2 - .270's - 130 gr. Hornady SST, different powder loads
1 - 30.06 - 165 gr. Hornady SST

So far. I'm not finished with the load for the 30.06 and then I plan on a 55 to 58 gr. varmint load with Nosler BT for the .243 also.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I reload everything I shoot.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I reload for everything except the MAC-90 (Semi-auto only AKM).

Chuck Norris owns the greatest Poker Face of all-time. It helped him win the 1983 World Series of Poker despite him holding just a Joker, a Get out of Jail Free Monopoloy card, a 2 of clubs, 7 of spades and a green #4 card from the game UNO.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

.45 ACP
.45 Colt
.44 Remington Magnum
.22-250
6MM Remington
.270 Winchester
.270 Weatherby Magnum
7MM-08
I have also reloaded many thousands of 12 gauge shotgun rounds.

Many, many hours of enjoyment at the bench and at the range. Good shooting, Burl


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

.38 spcl
.357 mag
.45 ACP
.45 LC
.44 mag
.454
.22 Hornet
.204 
.223
.22-250
.243
.30/30
.35 Rem
.270
.308
.303 Brit
.30-06
.7mm mag
.300 Win mag
.300 RUM
.300 Weatherby
.45/70
.444 marlin

.12 ga. 
.20 ga.

Think that about covers it!
:sniper:


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

300 ultra, 300 win, 7mm rem, 30 06, 270, 308, 7mm-08, 6mm rem, 22-250, 44 mag, 10guage, and 12 guage :beer:


----------



## bwnelson (Oct 29, 2002)

25-06, 6.5x55, 7x57, 280


----------



## jimbob357 (Jan 2, 2006)

.204 Ruger
.222 Remington
.222 Remington Magnum
.223 
.22-250
.243
.25-35 
.250 Savage
.25-06
.270
.280
7mm Rem Mag
.30-30
.300 Savage
.308
.30-06
.300 Win Mag
.300 Remingon Ultra Mag
7.62x39mm
8mm Mauser
.38-55
.38-56
.45-70

Do you want a list of the handgun cartridges also?


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> Do you want a list of the handgun cartridges also?


Sure, Why Not?

:sniper:


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

222 rem
243
270
300 sav
22-250
338 mag
357
444 mar
410
20 ga 
16 ga
12 ga
10 ga
8 ga

i shoot a .625 flint muzzleloader too, does that count? :lol:

i do alot more shotgun stuff than rifles tho.


----------



## jimbob357 (Jan 2, 2006)

Remington 7400 said:


> > Do you want a list of the handgun cartridges also?
> 
> 
> Sure, Why Not?
> ...


9mm
.38 Spl
.357 Mag
.40 S&W
.41 Magnum
.44 Spl
.44 Magunum
.45 ACP
.45 Colt
.454 Casull

How about Shotgun? :wink:


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

pennsyltucky said:


> 8 ga


Just curious, what do you use that for? And where in the heck did you find stuff to reload for it?


----------



## Hawkseye (Nov 21, 2005)

.380 ACP
9mm Parabellum
.40 S&W
38 spl.
.357 Magnum
.44 Spl.
.44 Magnum
.223 Rem.
25-06 Rem.
7.62x39 Russian
.308 Win.
30-06 Rem
300 Win Mag
.444 Marlin
20 ga.
12 ga.

It is all I could afford :-?


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I reload everything I shoot except shotgun (never could get the hang of those crimps). I don't have the dies for 32 auto, yet, but I will.
38 s&w
9 mm
45 ACP
222 Rem
223 Rem
243 Win
25-06
270 Win
280 Rem
30-30
308
30-06
8mm Mauser
8 x 56 Rimmed Hungarian (A real challenge finding the right bullets)
338-06 JDJ (the only wildcat I load)
358 Win
44 Mag
45-70
and counting..........


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

*jimbob357 wrote:*


> How about Shotgun?


Sure, Why Not?


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Currently load the following rifle calibers, have loaded others in the past:
338 Mag
7MM Mag
30-06
308
270
243
22-250
223

I don't shoot any factory centerfire ammo except for Black Hills Match 168 grain 308 in my work rifle...


----------



## Bubba w/a 45/70 (Jul 31, 2006)

There are a couple of my guns that have never fired a factory round in them, at least to my knowledge ( I can't say what the factory shot when testing  ).

.38
.357
.223
.243
30/30
.308
45/70

Not a long list, but I get as much, or more enjoyment from reloading as I do from shooting/hunting. ....and that is quite a bit of enjoyment for me.


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 9, 2006)

.38 S&W aka .38/200
.25/06
8x57

I know, it's a short list- I only got into handloading 'cause they quit loading .38 S&W and prices jumped to$25+ a box. Then, since I had a press...


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Chestnut, I just started loading 38 S&W and would love some additional loading data. Magtech has ammo at about $13 a box from Midway USA. It seems to burn dirty.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

I reload for all but one of my rifles and the only reason I don't reload for that one is because it shoots factory ammo better than any combo I've tried in it.

If anyone has a good load for 30-06 for a Rem. 7400 carbine I'm open to suggestions. I've tried IMR-4064, IMR-4350, H-4350, and H-414 with various bullets but I don't think I'm hitting the right presure curve that my gas gun needs to shoot well.

.223---50gr. V-MAX
25-06---75gr. V-MAX & 117 SST's
270 WSM---still looking
7x57mm---still looking
.300 Sav.---150gr BTSP Interlok's
30-06--- 150gr. Scirroco's & 165gr. Interbonds
.45-110 Sharps---405gr. hard cast WLNGC's & corlokts


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 9, 2006)

Sdeprie- my load for .38 S&W is 3.5 grains of Unigue under a Laser-Cast 125 grain bullet. But you'll have to experiment a bit most likely. Lyman lists 3.5 grains of Unique as a starting load for 121 grain bullets. My pistol seems to shoot .358 dia. 125's fine, but the groove dia. of some guns can be a lot bigger, so you really should slug the barrel to find out if you're likely to shoot .358 bullets worth a darn. Nominal groove dia. for .38S&W is .361.

Hope that helps :-?

PS the reason i stick with starting loads is that I only use it for plinking, and it's a top-break. I'm sure it's a sound design, but I'd hate to break it with hot loads and have someone saying "I told you so"


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Thanks, If you would not mind discussing it somewhat more at length, email me at [email protected]. Currently, my most common load is the listed starting load by Speer of 4.8 of unique with a 110 gr hp. Mine is, I believe, a H&R model 4, solid frame, 4.5 in barrel. Terrible sights. It's strong enough, but the 38 S&W will never be for much more than plinking.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

.380
9mm
.40S&W
.45ACP
.38SPC
.357Mag
.44SPC
.44MAG
.222
.22-250
.243
6mm
.250 Savage
.257 Roberts
.25-06
.260
6.5x55mm
.264WM
.270Win
.270WSM
7mm-08
.280
7mmMag
7mmSTW
7mmRUM
30 Carbine
.30-30
.308
.30-06
.300WSM
.300WM
.300RUM
.338WM
.338RUM
.444 Marlin


----------



## DrHenley (Sep 5, 2006)

I currently reload for the following rifle cartridges:

45-70 
30-06 (I'm on my fourth 30-06)
7mm-08 Rem
7x57 Mauser
270 Win
6.8 SPC (never fired a factory round)
260 Rem (never fired a factory round)
264 RLB (there ARE no factory rounds!)
25-06 Rem
250-3000 Savage
22 Hornet

Plus several handgun rounds.

Rifle cartridges that I have reloaded for:

308 Win.

Rifles I once had that I never reloaded for:

8x57 Mauser
7.65 Argentine
44 Rem Mag
30-30 Win
35 Rem


----------



## deathwind (Apr 17, 2005)

I've always reloaded and really enjoy the feeling of taking game with my own custom ammo.The ones i reload for now are.

220 swift
357 mag
44 rem mag
270 win
308 win
7 mm RM
338 win mag
12 guage


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I found it interesting (but not terribly surprising) the number of reloaders who responded who reload for Multiple calibers.


----------

